

Show HN: review my 1st start-up launched 2 weeks ago - sebsoler

I just launched http://www.VehicleShare.com - an extremely simple online car show for antique/classic car owners &#38; enthusiasts
======
trienthusiast
I like the site and agree with most of the comments already here. I don't like
the domain name for two reasons.

First, I don't like "vehicle". it's not strictly a car and it's just a non-
commercial word in my opinion. Second, "share" makes me think it is a car-
sharing service, rather than a picture sharing service.

Then, unrequested advice for monetization!! I think you should let the users
add the story of the car (There's the "car blog" button but I am not really
sure how that works - maybe it's me, but it's not clear and you should make
sure that the website is clear even to the dumbest of your readers).

Then, you might want to add a box "for sale Y/N" and if yes, the yes is
clickable and you can then start an auction or put the two parts in contact...
and get a little cut of the transaction.

~~~
sebsoler
Not the first person to bring up the domain issue, I might have to consider
rebranding the site

The for sale option feature is currently in development, will hopefully launch
next month!!

~~~
trienthusiast
Also, since you think of rebranding... have you narrowed down to a smaller
niche?

Yes car fanatics like all kind of cars, but you might create better, tighter
communities if you selected one (and eventually replicate) niches:
modders/racers could have some car porn to look at, antiques/american classics
too but are very different than the fast&furious crowd...

It would help you get a better identity (just my 2 cents)

------
retroafroman
As a future feature, it would be nice to be able to specify year ranges, like
1967-1969 along with model, say Camaro, in addition to just the make. Kind of
like eBay motors search tool.

~~~
sebsoler
Cool idea, any ideas on how to approach that development wise? Is it possible
to create a year drop down menu that can select more than 1 year at a time?

~~~
retroafroman
There are a couple different ways to do it. One example as I mentioned would
be like eBay's search [1], where the parameters are input by text. Another
good example I've seen is on the KSL Classifieds car search website [2]. There
it's a single drop down, where you can select just one year, or if you input
two years, it will become a range.

[1] <http://imgur.com/WjkkF> [2] <http://imgur.com/QutTt>

~~~
sebsoler
Awesome feedback, thx!!

------
talbina
Beautiful site. I know someone that would love this. How are you going to
encourage everyone to post their cars?

Anyone else producing a simple car gallery site or classic cars?

~~~
sebsoler
Thx I did all the dev & design, please send over the site to any car
enthusiast friends u have.

I'm emailing as many car clubs as possible to try and gain users, currently
only a very small % of users are adding cars, any comments on the signup / add
car functionality? If ur friend uses the site I would really appreciate
his/her feedback

As for competition there are some car galleries out there but none focus on
user generated content / car profiles, at most users can send pics in by email
( very lame! )

Thx again!!

